# Affordable car rental in Thessaloniki



## kenza.bouhadjar (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone ..in new to this forum ..
Planning to travel to Thessaloniki in May. 
Any affordable car rental companies or websites to recommend please?


----------



## confused1 (Dec 10, 2012)

rentalcars.com


----------

